#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Back to Bali After 28 Years

## aging one

Well this October it was time to finally go back to Bali and put the past behind me. As some of you know from the thread Q&A with AO done by MeMock years ago I had a bit of a rough time at the end of my last Balinese adventure.

Well this October my kids turned 13 and it was time to go back and see Bali again. Especially to see the family I was living with when my last vacation ended abruptly.

So here we go beginning at Legian Beach Bali. We chose Casa Padma Suites as it had a great family room.

The landing, very exciting indeed.



The room at Casa Padma

bed side of the suite.




The living area.




The coffee nook.



First shot of Legian Beach, it sure was nice to boogy board again.



More to come.....

----------


## aging one

29 years ago my holiday ended very abruptly, I left a family wondering what had happened to me. The two people I missed the most were Wayan the son who was 12 and Nyoman the mother who was my age. Well I found them again. Wayan is now 41 and Nyoman 58 the same as me. This is my family and the family that thought I was dead.



another,



What I live for the beach.



I used to stay at a little small guesthouse or losman called Jangi Inn. 4 rooms run by a loving but poor couple with 3 kids.  Well they succeeded, they now have 21 rooms, 2 are rented for 5 years, 2 for 10 and 2 for 15, this is the whole gang again in front of the family house inside the guest house compound. Wayan his mom and youngest daughter and my gang.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Great pics AO.

And it's been too long mate, as the girls have grown up almost beyond recognition.

----------


## aging one

Thanks marmers, yup you have known them for a long time. The two families together. The pretty girl in purple is Wayan or Titti 18 in the first year of uni, and a Balinese beauty, the young boy in black is Made his son and the pudgy little thing his 8 year old daughter.  We had just come back from a great Balinese feed.



I met this fat bloke in 74 when we were both student body presidents of our university. Had a few and then a few more on the beach at sunset.



For their birthday I took the kids to Water Bom the best water park I have ever been to.

The 3 super slides. Splash Down at a 75% angle, Dual Racers, and Kaboom on the right.







Start of the dual racer.

----------


## aging one

Time for dinner so we headed to the Hard Rock for a birthday meal. This is just before the gamelan orchestra came out.



The kids could hear the orchestra warming up but did not have a clue what was to come.





Up on the chairs you go.



they were shy, but got well into it.



My nutty friend leaving with the band.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Seems like it was a nice reunion trip and that all had a wonderful time.  Good one on you aging one!

----------


## aging one

Time to head up to Ubud.

Suzuki APV, all the cars are manual there. 25 bucks a day and petrol in Indonesia is 11 baht a liter.



The rice terraces on the way up.



Our place was the one on the far left, behind is the monkey forest a 5 minute walk.



My mate place, they had the wood room and the sunset view.



View from the rice fields.

----------


## aging one

Time to head out and explore Ubud. The Market, Oka Babi Guling, or Balinese roasted baby pig, and then the kings palace.

Downtown Ubud, busy in the day, quiet at night.



Shopping, what a change. The first price is 400-800% over what you should pay.



The menu at Oka the most crowded place we ate, mostly locals, famous throughout Indonesia.



Delicious but sick of posing for pictures.



Kings palace entry for the tourists.



My kids play the Thai instrument the Khim, so the bell gamelan was a breeze. Lots of people came to listen.


The royal entrance, no tourists allowed.

----------


## reinvented

looks great

----------


## Davis Knowlton

AO: The 'if you take my picture again you're dead meat' photo is classic! Boy, do I know that look!

----------


## aging one

No shit Davis, half the photos from the last trip to Phuket were deleted.  I prefer candid photos, but the kids forgot their camera we bought for the trip.  They had the tripod, the charger, the transfer cords, and the underwater kit but no camera. :Smile: 

They got new Blackberries for their birthday and coming in 1 and 1 in their school. So we do have those to download still.

We ought to meet somewhere. One set of twins is a surprise to people, two would be even better.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^That would be interesting, but mine are a boy and a girl - so obviously not identical. Even though I think you once said that yours aren't identical either, they sure are pretty close to it. I'll be over your way towards the end of November, and will drop you a PM prior to then - unfortunately won't have the kids with me this trip, due to school. I think to really appreciate that photo, you have to have a daughter about that age...my son never looks at me like that.....

----------


## aging one

Looks forward to that mate. Cool season as well.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Great photo's AO. Do the girls always dress the same?

----------


## aging one

Not on purpose, and its getting less and less. Its a war when one wants to wear the same as the other. But Bali was peaceful. 

We could not take all the luggage for 6 people in the van. So what they chose to take on the 4 night journey by car turned out to be the same.

----------


## aging one

Thanks for the red and calling me a tosser Master Cool, assholes like you are a major reason I rarely post.

Here is one of you. Didnt realize you were in Bali as well.

----------


## Bower

Nice thread, thanks.

----------


## Begbie

Great pictures AO, thanks for that

----------


## Bangyai

> 


Beautiful looking place AO.... how do prices compare to Thailand ?

----------


## Jesper

Cool pics

----------


## aging one

Banyai, The big hotel suite in Legian was high at 90 bucks with breakfast for 4. The houses up in Ubud were 70 for the family one, and 50 for the wooden one which is spectacular. So I would say cheaper than Thailand for what you get.  The food in the beach area is all the same price. 6-8 bucks for great steaks, fish, pizzas, ribs, chicken, and tons of avocados anyway you want for a starter.  Up in Ubud its 30% cheaper.

As for local food its blander than here but a good deal. Fried rice, and noodles. Nasi Campur, is a mixture of meat and veggies with sambal their hot sauce. Soups carts are everywhere as well. All those dishes are the same price as here the equivalent of 15-40 baht max.  

I am hooked again. Three season I saw in 9 nights.  With Air Asia and a little patience 3500 baht will get you a round trip ticket.

----------


## kingwilly

great thread AO. glad you enjoyed it.

----------


## aging one

Met kids in Ubud that went to Jakarta International school mate. Said I had a friend that taught there, 'what is his name"? they asked. Some old dude that used to post here named willy. :Smile:   Mate I fucking missed Bali, and now over the top again.   Thanks a lot .

----------


## Bangyai

> Banyai, The big hotel suite in Legian was high at 90 bucks with breakfast for 4. The houses up in Ubud were 70 for the family one, and 50 for the wooden one which is spectacular. So I would say cheaper than Thailand for what you get. The food in the beach area is all the same price. 6-8 bucks for great steaks, fish, pizzas, ribs, chicken, and tons of avocados anyway you want for a starter. Up in Ubud its 30% cheaper.
> 
> As for local food its blander than here but a good deal. Fried rice, and noodles. Nasi Campur, is a mixture of meat and veggies with sambal their hot sauce. Soups carts are everywhere as well. All those dishes are the same price as here the equivalent of 15-40 baht max. 
> 
> I am hooked again. Three season I saw in 9 nights. With Air Asia and a little patience 3500 baht will get you a round trip ticket.


 
Thanks for the info. Sounds more than reasonable. As soon as the pound comes out of  Intensive Care I'll consider it for a visa run. Mind you, Mrs Bangyai is of the sort that she wants to go but as soon as she gets anywhere and has had a nights sleep its a case of " _Kitung ban_ ! "  :Confused: .. :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> Thanks for the info. Sounds more than reasonable. As soon as the pound comes out of Intensive Care I'll consider it for a visa run. Mind you, Mrs Bangyai is of the sort that she wants to go but as soon as she gets anywhere and has had a nights sleep its a case of " Kitung ban ! " .. Bangyai is online now Add to Bangyai's Reputation Report Post   	 Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!


The joint in Ubud would blow her mind as it did my wife. Addressed by name after the check in. I really think it would blow her mind. My wife is so nationalistic its not to be believed, but she was blown away.

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
> Thanks for the info. Sounds more than reasonable. As soon as the pound comes out of Intensive Care I'll consider it for a visa run. Mind you, Mrs Bangyai is of the sort that she wants to go but as soon as she gets anywhere and has had a nights sleep its a case of " Kitung ban ! " .. Bangyai is online now Add to Bangyai's Reputation Report Post      Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!
> 
> 
> The joint in Ubud would blow her mind as it did my wife. Addressed by name after the check in. I really think it would blow her mind. My wife is so nationalistic its not to be believed, but she was blown away.


Thats lucky then. Ms Bangyai gets blown away very rarely then she's counting the days. The exception was her trip to the U.K. which was so completely different from Asia , and we had such a varied itinery that it was three weeks before she was homesick.

----------


## aging one

We then ventured into the monkey forest.

Mother and child.



This monkey climbed up on Jim and seemed to love him. The guards finally had to drag him off after 15 minutes or so.




Temple inside the forest.



Nice lighting in a shot by Vanessa.



The monkeys like to pick up stones wrap them in leaves then spend hours grinding either the ground or the rock.

----------


## aging one

So now we are heading up to the cool weather and volcanoes of Kintamani, on the way we stopped at Tampak Sering, Bali's most sacred Water Temple.

The big pool where the water comes up from underground.


Some pools are for fish and others for humans.



Balinese priests doing their thing.



The holy bath.


The wife loves this stuff.





The private zone, you must wear a sarong.


The commander in chief, posing everyone and issuing orders.

----------


## kingwilly

> Met kids in Ubud that went to Jakarta International school mate. Said I had a friend that taught there, 'what is his name"? they asked. Some old dude that used to post here named willy.  Mate I fucking missed Bali, and now over the top again.   Thanks a lot .


I'm not that old!

----------


## slimboyfat

Very nice.

I have just booked flights to Bali for early December. Now to decide where to stay. The kids want Kuta because they want to try the surfing lessons

----------


## pluto

Great Pics! I want to go to Bali soon!

----------


## genghis61

thanks for the interesting pics, a really nice family thread
cheers

----------


## kingwilly

> Very nice.
> 
> I have just booked flights to Bali for early December. Now to decide where to stay. The kids want Kuta because they want to try the surfing lessons


Much better food and villa options with private pools etc near the beach in Seminyak.

Kuta only 10 mins in Taxi, but I think there is equally ok surf and surf lessons at seminyak.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> I have just booked flights to Bali for early December. Now to decide where to stay. The kids want Kuta because they want to try the surfing lessons
> 
> 
> Much better food and villa options with private pools etc near the beach in Seminyak.
> ...


Thanks for your feedback once again on Bali accommodation. As usual I will be ignoring it.

----------


## slimboyfat

Casa whatsit is fully booked. I may have to take KW's advice

----------


## aging one

Well lets head on up into the cooler weather of Kintamani and lake Batur.

You know you are close when you see this.



The joint I booked on the net sucked when we got there, so we jumped in the van and found this place. Nice bungalows and a floating restaurant.


Two kings as well.



Restaurant over the water.



Got down to about 18 degrees with the breeze off the lake.



Downtown Kintamani, the place rocked.  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Great thread bro! Nice that you were reunited with your "family" there too. I was in Bali for the first time in 2000 and I'm planning on going back in February with my mom and stepfather. I'm really loking forward to it.

----------


## HollyGoodhead

Lovely pics.  Your kids are gorgeous, look like they're going to be really tall  :Smile: 

I love those thatched bungalows.

----------


## kingwilly

> Well lets head on up into the cooler weather of Kintamani and lake Batur.
> ]The joint I booked on the net sucked when we got there, so we jumped in the van and found this place. Nice bungalows and a floating restaurant.


Did you keep a pamphlet or name card? 

That place looks great, I'd love to have their contact details, if you have them mate.





> Thanks for your feedback once again on Bali accommodation. As usual I will be ignoring it.





> Casa whatsit is fully booked. I may have to take KW's advice


git.

I'll be giving you advice for something that looks like this from now on.

----------


## aging one

One of the main reasons to go to Kintamani and Lake Batur was to visit the hot springs. I had heard from friends that the old one on the west side of the lake had been renovated and made great. 

Well it was true, its a bit expensive at 8 bucks a person and half that for a kid but well worth it. You get all day use of the pools, a couple of drinks a snack that was nice spring rolls and a drink. They provide towels, soap and a nice shower and changing room.

The main hot pool with hotter water coming in.




Floating Sunburn with places to lay and tan. I got burned there. I forgot how high up we were, about 1,300 meters.



That is the cool pool to the left, right on the lake.

On the way to the springs you drive though the lava flows of the last eruption.

----------


## nedwalk

Looks like your takeing a 'leak' mate..

----------


## Loy Toy

Fantastic mate and thank you for sharing.

You have a lovely family and you must be so proud.  :Smile:

----------


## kmart

Going to Bali on the 1st Jan, New Year. I've never been before, and this thread has made me quite keen on the visit already. Thanks to AO for the thread and great pics.

----------


## aging one

Thanks guys, I only have a few more random shots of the last couple of days. These 8 nights and 9 days really put a smile back on my face after a long few months.

----------


## Roger Lee

Thanks for the update on Bali. After reading through the famous thread I was left wondering what you looked like and could only imagine what Bali looks like. Now I have a better perspective, thanks!

----------


## sunsetter

nice pics AO, great thread ermmm, could you post up the link to the Q and A, Im intruiged about your earlier stint in indo

----------


## jizzybloke

you could always try and find it yourself you lazy git  :Smile: 

https://teakdoor.com/famous-threads/3...periences.html (Q & A with Aging One (his asian experiences))

----------


## sunsetter

thanks mate, i can never find stuff like that, and anyways its best to get someone else to do stuff for you  :Wink:

----------


## aging one

Well glad you found it.

----------


## Lancelot

Fantastic pics, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Traxster

Thanks for the Bali post AO,I really enjoyed the photos and everything.
The Balinese Govt.should put you on retainer you did such a great P R job.
Cheers and thanks again.

----------


## grasshopper

Thanks for the post's Aging One. Now I have to return as well. A lot of changes since '78 it appears but the people seem to remain, as always, delightful.

After those bombings a while ago, I swore never to set foot on Indon soil. Well, I may make an exception for Bali as they were ragheads from Java in any event.

----------


## aging one

Hey I just got the heads up from Air Asia. For travel April 1-June 30 of next year and tickets purchased in the next week. Its 1290baht for some seats each going and 2,000 coming back. Less than 3.5grand plus 700 baht departure tax from here, and 15 bucks from Denpasar. I am looking to go again. Cheaper than going to South Thailand by air.

Flights are perfect as well. Leave at 6am arrive at 11:30 in Bali, come back at noon and get here at 3:30pm. Its a one hour + time change to Bali.

----------


## Fabian

Great thread, thanks for posting.

----------


## meow

Great post mate! Always wanted to go to Bali, and when I have the available funds - I will.

----------


## bart

good  to   see  a   family   group  enjoying  themselves  ,
    i, ve  only  been  to   bali  once ,kuta  and   enjoyed .
                people  there  were   very  friendly .
         i  think  another  visit is  due .

----------


## a. boozer

Nice thread!

Nearly thirty years ago I arrived in Bali the day before Nyepi, the Balinese New Year (colourful and really enjoyable, I would recommend it), without making any arrangements for accommodation, ended up at a tiny resort on the beach. Not much more than a couple of pounds per night, superb food and treated like royalty. Had an absolutely wonderful holiday there, maybe it's time to go back.............


 :St George:

----------


## aging one

Check air asia. Yesterday I was farting around looking at prices. Nothing was good so I just typed in dates that were near what I wanted. Going back to Bali again got 780 baht each way. Happy man I am, with happier kids.

----------


## Topper

AO, now that's a travel thread.  Well done sir!

----------


## davearn

Had the displeasure of a weeknin Kuta end 2000. The hawkers really ruined the trip for me as there was nowhere you could go and just sit without being constantly hassled. I think a mater of mine and me counted 15 seconds as the longest break between one leavuing and the next one.

Shame really as there were some great sights and did have one good day when we went on an all day island tour.

Kinda put me off ever going again but I now know that Indo/Bali is a lot bigger than Kuta !

----------


## larvidchr

> AO, now that's a travel thread.  Well done sir!


First seen it now, and yes well done AO.

----------


## aging one

thanks all, it was a great trip and as posted I am going back again. Flights cheaper than Southern Thailand, the hotels and food are a better deal as well.

----------


## natalie8

Bro, when are you going back? I'm going with my mom and stepfather sometime in February. It would be great if we were there at the same time.

----------


## aging one

in october again young lady.

----------


## natalie8

Oh, a looooooooooooooooooong way away. I'll represent you when I'm there. :-D

----------


## Stranger

Some great photos, especially from AO.

----------


## expat99

Great pictures....can you recommend accommodation for a family of 4 in Ubud for < US$100?

----------


## aging one

The Tegal Sari where I stayed is literally fantastic.

----------

